# Feeding goat tree trimmings - they love it!



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been feeding my goats tree trimmings. I have cut some trees for firewood so it can cure by late-winter to spring time. There are lots of leafy limbs left for me to dispose of. My goats are more than happy to do most of this job for me. They love chowing down on the leaves and I move the stripped limbs to a pile for later burning.

Most of these are hardwood trees like hickory, lots of oak varieties, some ash, and some cedar. I was curious if there is anything nutritionally significant about any of this. I know that goats are browsers and prefer stuff like this. Is it better than normal hay or hay pellets in nutrition?

I have some newborn kids and their mothers in a relatively small section of pasture and this has been keeping them fed is there isn't enough ground for all of them. I also give some grain based goat feed as well as goat mineral block.

Conor


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

My goats and MOST goats love brouse, or any kind of trimmings. You have to educate yourself on what not to give like Nightshade or Oleander trimmings.

But my goats love pecan leaves, oak leaves, just any kind of brush. They will shun hay for that stuff any day. 

Of course in winter they get hay and goat feed. 16percent protein. Also loose minerals and fresh water every day.

They need vaccines and basic goat care and maintenance. Get Storey's book on Meat goats or Dairy goats, it will really inform you.

In winter I put out a Goat 20-N tub of supplement. I feed BOSS and Calf Manna to pregnant does. Just top their regular feed with a l/2 cup of both.

Good luck, goats are wonderful creatures.

I sure love mine.

Donna Belle


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Trees are good at grabbing minerals and bringing them to the leaves, I am sure it isn't enough to fill all the gaps, but it's a good thing! Mine love them as well!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

They seem to be magnetically attracted to hickory. Either way, I have several "cull" trees that look like they were struck by lightning but are still decent firewood slated to cut down. All the brush disposal will be given to the goats!

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

There is some type of underbrush type tree with small berries I have that the goats avoid like the plague. I am wondering if this is something poisonous to them. Either way, I am not going to bother bringing this to the goats. I will put it in the pile near the site of cutting and just burn it when the time is right.

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

cwatkin said:


> There is some type of underbrush type tree with small berries I have that the goats avoid like the plague. I am wondering if this is something poisonous to them. Either way, I am not going to bother bringing this to the goats. I will put it in the pile near the site of cutting and just burn it when the time is right.
> 
> Conor


Are they red berries? Look up chock cherries and see if that fits. If so I was told that they were poison by one person and was told they were ok after the danger of freeze. I know on our cattle drive the cows won't touch them on the way up to our range but will attack the crap out of them in the fall when we bring them down.
As for your trees I don't know about all the goods it has in it or doesn't but that's all my dry does get except for winter when there's nothing left. I even just put some does out that were a little thin from raising kids and they are putting their weight back on. Mine do better on trees and brush then they do hay.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I think these berries are choke cherries or something related. The berries and leaves look similar but not identical. I might have a different variant or maybe it is a related plant. Mine are all smaller trees but I am at the far southern extent of the range in my state.

Either way, I don't plan to give these to the goats.

Conor


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mine love tree trimmings too. My trees are starting to look like lolly-pops because I cut branches for the goats all the time. My Husband got a good laugh at me the other day. He looked out and I was holding a Poplar branch down so they could reach it. I didn't have the pruners handy.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think tree trimmings should be better for them, because in nature goats are browsers. 
My goats adore tree trimmings! 
If you have dairy goats, I don't think you should let them have oak, as it is not good for the milk....


----------

